# ID rules??



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Usually when I am in a foreign country I carry sufficient ID with me to prove my identity and presence legally in the country. Normally while traveling that means my passport, on short trips that is not an issue.

However since I live here I don’t want to carry my passport all the time so have only been carrying my SRRV card as ID. I never been asked by anyone with any legal authority to prove my ID other than encounters I instigated ( customs, getting DL etc.). The SRRV card will be a lot easier to replace than my passport in case of loss. (Once lost a passport in Afghanistan, had to reschedule trips twice and was basically stuck there unable to leave for more than 2 months.)

Does anyone know what is the actual law are here? I have been reading the reports on the new PhilID but they are somewhat ambiguous. Some say that aliens need to have cards, would that include tourists? Would the Phil ID supplement the SRRV card or replace it? How about other government ID's would the PhilID also contain driver license information or would you need 2 cards? What about residents on SRRV and similar visa? Would carrying one be mandatory for all?

I don’t mind having to carry an ID, normally do anyway no matter where I am, as long as there is some flexibility in having it with you. For example I should be able to go to the pool and gym in my block without an official ID with me. ( Need to carry my facility one anyway). Would want to be able to leave it in a resort hotel room when going to the beach etc. When I am fully dressed and have my wallet, watch and keys which is just about every time I'm out I have one anyway.


----------



## tofurad (Oct 15, 2018)

Postal ID is the only one that comes to mind that you might be able to acquire easily. Try to look it up and see if you're eligible for it. It's generally accepted as identification but may not be recognized only in certain cases such as supporting document for passport renewal in PH (doesn't really make sense why imo). Might be worth a look.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Don't know what the actual law is about this subject. Unless I have a specific reason(business w/immigration or such) to carry my Passport, it is at home. I do normally carry my ACR and Philippine DL when I go anywhere(always in my wallet anyway). I have never been asked for the Passport unless traveling out/in country.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't carry my passport with me ever unless I'm going to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration but always I have my Permanent Resident Card or ACR even to the pool resort but if I take a public transportation I won't' bring any ID.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I moved here long before the ACR type thing was a requirement and back then for a year or two I carried a photo copy of my passport ID page and latest entry stamp. Somewhere along the line, 12 or 12 years ago I just stopped. All I ever carry now (even on public transport) is my Philippine drivers license and bank card-nothing more. 
Driving I have stopped at checkpoints countless times and all they as for is the drivers license. Usually they or anyone I or we talk to ask how long I've been here. I tell them 15+years and it's end of conversation.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I normally don't carry any ID unless driving and then my US driver license. I feel safer without ID because if I ever get mugged I don't want them to know who I am or where I live.

I wonder what the law is?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Zep said:


> I normally don't carry any ID unless driving and then my US driver license. I feel safer without ID because if I ever get mugged I don't want them to know who I am or where I live.
> 
> I wonder what the law is?


I "think" the law (at least before the ACR) requires foreign citizens to carry passport or photo copy of relevant pages from the passport.
The main issue here in islands is the interpretation of any given law and the willingness OR unwillingness of people to enforce a law.

If I am out and have a wreck driving or on public transport, or even fall sick flat on my face out in public, I have no false hopes of having someone search for my ID to notify next of kin. I would fully expect to have all belongings taken and just be a nameless person in a hospital or morgue. IMO to try and carry required ID if any really is required simply does not matter here at all.


----------



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> I "think" the law (at least before the ACR) requires foreign citizens to carry passport or photo copy of relevant pages from the passport.
> The main issue here in islands is the interpretation of any given law and the willingness OR unwillingness of people to enforce a law.
> 
> If I am out and have a wreck driving or on public transport, or even fall sick flat on my face out in public, I have no false hopes of having someone search for my ID to notify next of kin. I would fully expect to have all belongings taken and just be a nameless person in a hospital or morgue. IMO to try and carry required ID if any really is required simply does not matter here at all.


Scary thought but, I think that you are most likely right.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I carry a laminated photocopy of my stateside commercial drivers license and International drivers license while riding my bike. Most of the time I have no ID if on a local trip. I have never had a problem. I have been stopped many, many times on the bike and had my laminated copy of my stateside license work. They are more concerned with the OR/CR of the bike....Probably because its a Harley and many of them are not legal. I do speak Tagalog as well, which probably helps too.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

pijoe said:


> I carry a laminated photocopy of my stateside commercial drivers license and International drivers license while riding my bike. .....


Good chance that they did not know the difference between the original and a laminated copy.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pijoe said:


> I carry a laminated photocopy of my stateside commercial drivers license and International drivers license while riding my bike. Most of the time I have no ID if on a local trip. I have never had a problem. I have been stopped many, many times on the bike and had my laminated copy of my stateside license work. They are more concerned with the OR/CR of the bike....Probably because its a Harley and many of them are not legal. I do speak Tagalog as well, which probably helps too.


I assume that you have been in country for less than 3 months, otherwise your US license and International Driving Permit is invalid for driving here.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

On and off since 1987. They ask where I live sometimes but no one, not LTO, HPG, or reg cops have ever asked what my visa status is.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

pijoe said:


> On and off since 1987. They ask where I live sometimes but no one, not LTO, HPG, or reg cops have ever asked what my visa status is.


I'd be very cautious about driving past the 90 days on a foreign license. Not because of getting a ticket, but in the event of an accident I could see insurance coverage being denied because of not having a valid license. .


Most of the comments are about people not having any trouble by not having an ID with them. I have been in a few countries and other than crossing the border, entering military bases and a couple driving stops, I have never been asked for ID by any official anywhere.

My the metric of you can get away with it, ID is really not all that needed if you are not driving or crossing a border. 

In the OP I was wondering what the local rules, if any, are regarding foreigner's carrying ID with them.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I had trouble finding information on this other than the ACR Card as a way of quick identification when asked and when I applied many years ago the ACR card was encourage to carry for longtime residents, this was back in 2007. 

Here are the official documents on Philippine Immigration the first one is the original 1940 and the second appears to be an update or amendment from 2009
https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/1940/08/26/commonwealth-act-no-613/
http://www.senate.gov.ph/lisdata/1221310729!.pdf

The requirements with proof of documents seem to be upon arrival, nearly 50 pages of some valuable information most of it in the center.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pijoe said:


> On and off since 1987. They ask where I live sometimes but no one, not LTO, HPG, or reg cops have ever asked what my visa status is.


You have clearly been very lucky, however, should you commit a traffic violation or be involved in an accident, you could be in a world of pain for driving without a valid license. Your insurance could also be invalid, in which case God help you if you injure or kill somebody.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Are we talking about the same country??? I dont doubt that you have a point somewhat but I am usually balikbayan status as I was still working until very recently. I usually stay in country for a few months at a time. Our house in in San Antonio, Zambales. I have been in 2 accidents and have been stopped more times than I can remember in the last 30 years on various bikes. The drivers license itself, in my 30 years of experience, has never been an issue....as in the cops were happy with my American CDL. As far as I know Philippine drivers license are no longer issued to 9A visa holders or Balikbayans. Correct me if I'm wrong... The last PI license I had lapsed 14 years ago while I was working in Iraq. And the insurance is an absolute joke.... It is a requirement and I carry it only because it is...other than that it is toilet paper.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Local DL are only supposed to be issued to people with a one year visa. I have one because I'm SRRV. Bilikbayan visa should be good for getting a DL. A tourist visa which can only be extended in 6 month increments is not good for getting a DL. However people have reported getting them on a tourist visa, like everything else here, depends on who you talk to and what mood they are in that day what the official policy is in practice.

I'm talking about your health insurance, if you have it, not necessarily auto insurance. You have a million dollar, not peso, claim because you are now a parapalagic and they will be looking for grounds to deny your claim. Since committing an illegal act is grounds and you are legally required to have a valid DL I'd hazard a guess that that could be grounds for denial of your claim.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> Local DL are only supposed to be issued to people with a one year visa. I have one because I'm SRRV. Bilikbayan visa should be good for getting a DL. A tourist visa which can only be extended in 6 month increments is not good for getting a DL. However people have reported getting them on a tourist visa, like everything else here, depends on who you talk to and what mood they are in that day what the official policy is in practice.
> 
> I'm talking about your health insurance, if you have it, not necessarily auto insurance. You have a million dollar, not peso, claim because you are now a paraplegic and they will be looking for grounds to deny your claim. Since committing an illegal act is grounds and you are legally required to have a valid DL I'd hazard a guess that that could be grounds for denial of your claim.


For these reasons I'm glad I got my first Philippine drivers license way back in 1996 when none of these silly hoops to jump through existed. Back then I simply showed the LTO my then current license from the States. For just P300 Pesos they did a "courtesy exchange" and have always kept my Philippine license current. Doing that has allowed me to "grandfather" into the system and to this day only present my current licence for renewal with nothing else required. These new rules seem to me to be ridiculous and does not serve the government any use except to add work and paperwork to the process.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Local DL are only supposed to be issued to people with a one year visa. I have one because I'm SRRV. Bilikbayan visa should be good for getting a DL. A tourist visa which can only be extended in 6 month increments is not good for getting a DL. However people have reported getting them on a tourist visa, like everything else here, depends on who you talk to and what mood they are in that day what the official policy is in practice.
> 
> I'm talking about your health insurance, if you have it, not necessarily auto insurance. You have a million dollar, not peso, claim because you are now a parapalagic and they will be looking for grounds to deny your claim. Since committing an illegal act is grounds and you are legally required to have a valid DL I'd hazard a guess that that could be grounds for denial of your claim.


Just a minor correction, it's actually 13 months so a BB would not qualify. It's in country for 1 month with a visa valid for a further 12 months.

I guess if you did receive a licence that you did not qualify for they could dig into it to make a point.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Asian Spirit said:


> For these reasons I'm glad I got my first Philippine drivers license way back in 1996 when none of these silly hoops to jump through existed. Back then I simply showed the LTO my then current license from the States. For just P300 Pesos they did a "courtesy exchange" and have always kept my Philippine license current. Doing that has allowed me to "grandfather" into the system and to this day only present my current licence for renewal with nothing else required. These new rules seem to me to be ridiculous and does not serve the government any use except to add work and paperwork to the process.


As an SRRV holder I went through the same process a year ago. No hassles and I was in and out of the LTO in QC in 30 minutes. Biggest delay was that they had to take my picture about a dozen times. My grey hair faded into the grey background for the picture and looked like I was missing a big chunk of my head.

At that time I was a couple months into my initial year of the SRRV, I guess since the SRRV is indefinite but subject to annual payment it qualifies.


I had heard that the reason for no DL on tourist visas was that there were many vehicles purchased by foreigners an then left abandoned. Don't follow the logic there, and abandoned vehicle can be eventually sold at a profit later so why is it a huge issue.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pijoe said:


> Are we talking about the same country??? I dont doubt that you have a point somewhat but I am usually balikbayan status as I was still working until very recently. I usually stay in country for a few months at a time. Our house in in San Antonio, Zambales. I have been in 2 accidents and have been stopped more times than I can remember in the last 30 years on various bikes. The drivers license itself, in my 30 years of experience, has never been an issue....as in the cops were happy with my American CDL. As far as I know Philippine drivers license are no longer issued to 9A visa holders or Balikbayans. Correct me if I'm wrong... The last PI license I had lapsed 14 years ago while I was working in Iraq. And the insurance is an absolute joke.... It is a requirement and I carry it only because it is...other than that it is toilet paper.


I have only been pulled over once by traffic cops in Davao. When I showed my UK licence they asked to see my passport and checked the visa page for date of arrival. I was also on Balikbayan, makes no difference. Foreign DL is good for 3 months after arrival only.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

hogrider said:


> I have only been pulled over once by traffic cops in Davao. When I showed my UK licence they asked to see my passport and checked the visa page for date of arrival. I was also on Balikbayan, makes no difference. Foreign DL is good for 3 months after arrival only.


I am well aware of that. I am only relating my experiences thus far. I guess I will make it a priority to get a license. I have a favor or two that I can call in and this may be the right time to get this done. Thanks for pointing that out. My actual passport and real license have always stayed at home locked up while I am out and about. I have always used copies only. In the Philippines your attitude is literally everything. It trumps legitimate documents every time. A very close second is who you know. Political connections rule over legislation and enforcement every time. I use this very sparingly and only when absolutely necessary. That being said I do have that, and a love of the language and a lot of work to learn to speak it, on my side. I have a genuine love for the people and the culture...I know when to be quiet and listen, and when its time to speak I have learned what to say and in what dialect to say it. So far no one has ever asked me for my passport....Lol.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pijoe said:


> I am well aware of that. I am only relating my experiences thus far. I guess I will make it a priority to get a license. I have a favor or two that I can call in and this may be the right time to get this done. Thanks for pointing that out. My actual passport and real license have always stayed at home locked up while I am out and about. I have always used copies only. In the Philippines your attitude is literally everything. It trumps legitimate documents every time. A very close second is who you know. Political connections rule over legislation and enforcement every time. I use this very sparingly and only when absolutely necessary. That being said I do have that, and a love of the language and a lot of work to learn to speak it, on my side. I have a genuine love for the people and the culture...I know when to be quiet and listen, and when it's time to speak I have learned what to say and in what dialect to say it. So far no one has ever asked me for my passport....Lol.


Absolutely correct on all counts especially on our attitude when stopped. I've lived here 15.5 years and so far have never been asked for my passport/visa. Like anywhere on earth these men and women are literally risking their lives operating these checkpoints and can be a bit cautious and even short with people for that reason alone. Many times when out and about I'll make a point to pull into a PNP/LTO checkpoint just to visit with the officers working. Not trying to avoid problems but just to visit for fun and let them know that they are appreciated. My wife gets angry at me for doing this but have never had a problem and is always something I just enjoy doing.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Asian Spirit said:


> Absolutely correct on all counts especially on our attitude when stopped. I've lived here 15.5 years and so far have never been asked for my passport/visa. Like anywhere on earth these men and women are literally risking their lives operating these checkpoints and can be a bit cautious and even short with people for that reason alone. Many times when out and about I'll make a point to pull into a PNP/LTO checkpoint just to visit with the officers working. Not trying to avoid problems but just to visit for fun and let them know that they are appreciated. My wife gets angry at me for doing this but have never had a problem and is always something I just enjoy doing.


Same here, I have never been asked for any ID at a checkpoint. The problem arises if you're involved in an accident and a local is injured or killed. I don't think any amount of sweet talking, in any language is going to help you then.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just carry DL abd bankcards if I have my wallet with me. Don't ride a bike here, so never been stopped in my car in 18 months. Not like Thailand, when on my bike there, I would get stopped a couple of times a month.
One of the good things about being here, they leave you alone.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

After thinking about this thread, I went to one of the Phil Dog Tag booths, went to Mega Mall but there are others around.

I had 2 sets made. One with my name, nationality, passport and DOB on it. The other with my name, health insurer plan number and their emergency number. 

Then I mixed the two so I have two sets with all the necessary information on them.

If I am in an accident, I am sure that any locals would render first aid by removing any pressure caused by my wallet, money clip, and cell phone. At least this way I can be identified and emergency medical coverage authorized.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Manitoba said:


> After thinking about this thread, I went to one of the Phil Dog Tag booths, went to Mega Mall but there are others around.
> 
> I had 2 sets made. One with my name, nationality, passport and DOB on it. The other with my name, health insurer plan number and their emergency number.
> 
> ...


OK, but seems a bit complicated, why not just carry your ACR Card around? That is an official ID.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

hogrider said:


> OK, but seems a bit complicated, why not just carry your ACR Card around? That is an official ID.


I do not have an ACR card. I am ACR exempt as a SRRV holder. I do carry that and my DL with me anyway.

The dog tags are because in a health emergency the locals will apply first aid in the form of releasing any pressure caused by my wallet, money clip and cell phone so there goes my ID cards.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> I do not have an ACR card. I am ACR exempt as a SRRV holder. I do carry that and my DL with me anyway.
> 
> The dog tags are because in a health emergency the locals will apply first aid in the form of releasing any pressure caused by my wallet, money clip and cell phone so there goes my ID cards.


If the dog tags are nice and shiny they will like go the same way as the wallet and phone.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> If the dog tags are nice and shiny they will like go the same way as the wallet and phone.


Thay is why I picked the tarnished copper lol


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

All good but the only passport I carry is a photocopy of the information page whenever abroad including Afghan...My "real" passport was always under lock and key. I have pleny of PH id but just in case there is a hardass involved but DL and ACR card is all I really need here.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

hogrider said:


> Same here, I have never been asked for any ID at a checkpoint. The problem arises if you're involved in an accident and a local is injured or killed. I don't think any amount of sweet talking, in any language is going to help you then.


I don't think you quite realize where you are.... At that point neither is the validity of your license, or lack of a license, going to matter either. What will matter is who you know and your ability to pay. My God man, people get away with murder here daily and your worried about the most minor technicality. I was actually in an accident in which a local was injured. I had avoided a tricycle that had stopped for no reason. Turns out there was an infant in the trike. My passenger was injured. I paid all of her healthcare costs. The police chief of that town is a very good friend. There was no paperwork or other hassles. I was in the hospital with serious injuries at the time so I had no idea what happened. My Harley was brought to my house. About a year or so later the cops daughter needed some advanced medical care. I heard about it through a mutual friend. I reached out. And so the cycle continues.....


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pijoe said:


> I don't think you quite realize where you are.... At that point neither is the validity of your license, or lack of a license, going to matter either. What will matter is who you know and your ability to pay. My God man, people get away with murder here daily and your worried about the most minor technicality. I was actually in an accident in which a local was injured. I had avoided a tricycle that had stopped for no reason. Turns out there was an infant in the trike. My passenger was injured. I paid all of her healthcare costs. The police chief of that town is a very good friend. There was no paperwork or other hassles. I was in the hospital with serious injuries at the time so I had no idea what happened. My Harley was brought to my house. About a year or so later the cops daughter needed some advanced medical care. I heard about it through a mutual friend. I reached out. And so the cycle continues.....


I thought that was the reason for having motor insurance........


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Manitoba said:


> Usually when I am in a foreign country I carry sufficient ID with me to prove my identity and presence legally in the country. Normally while traveling that means my passport, on short trips that is not an issue.
> 
> However since I live here I don’t want to carry my passport all the time so have only been carrying my SRRV card as ID. I never been asked by anyone with any legal authority to prove my ID other than encounters I instigated ( customs, getting DL etc.). The SRRV card will be a lot easier to replace than my passport in case of loss. (Once lost a passport in Afghanistan, had to reschedule trips twice and was basically stuck there unable to leave for more than 2 months.)
> 
> ...


I just carry Postal. TIN and UMID if I need to do serious business. PhilHealth ID is accepted as well. PhilID is NOT for aliens. It is for citizens and resident aliens. SRRV holders are NOT residents here, despite it's name.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Manitoba said:


> Good chance that they did not know the difference between the original and a laminated copy.


Of course they do. Don't forget that Filipinos are the second largest immigrant group in the US. And the US Embassy trains the LTO.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

pijoe said:


> On and off since 1987. They ask where I live sometimes but no one, not LTO, HPG, or reg cops have ever asked what my visa status is.


Maybe it's been a while. You need a proper visa here now. 1+ year's validity or residency. They will require a copy of it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

sleepless_in_pi said:


> I just carry Postal. TIN and UMID if I need to do serious business. PhilHealth ID is accepted as well. PhilID is NOT for aliens. It is for citizens and resident aliens. SRRV holders are NOT residents here, despite it's name.


Excuse Me? Do your research buddy, Your ill-informed posts are wearing thin.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

bigpearl said:


> Excuse Me? Do your research buddy, Your ill-informed posts are wearing thin.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


lol You commented the wrong person, buddy.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I understand a rough time for some of us expats in the Philippines and I feel you could really add some understanding on those of us that don't have a lot of money but dang Sleepless is there a way you can tone it down so we can all get along.


----------

